# 1/48th B17G



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I like big bombers and I cannot lie...









Steve


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

One of my favorite kits of all time! 

Nice job on her :thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you , I love the 'Fort too...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My wife has the same seed tray on the porch.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

So john did you like the '17?

I'm growing harley-penjos, cherry tomatoes and assorted hot peppers...

Steve


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh yeah! Beautiful job on the model too!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

i thought it might be a water landing 
nice job on the model


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

I loved this kit. Back in the day it was my first attempt at a serious
kit. Imagine going from the old 1/72 Matchbox kits to this one.

The dioramam making brochures that came with these in the original issue 
were awesome.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great. One of my favorite builds! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nicely done, Steve! Also one of my faves...



Parts Pit Mike said:


> I loved this kit. Back in the day it was my first attempt at a serious
> kit. Imagine going from the old 1/72 Matchbox kits to this one.
> 
> The dioramam making brochures that came with these in the original issue
> were awesome.


This was also my first 'serious' build - I puttied the seams, used an airbrush to paint it, and all those little decals were a pain. I proudly hung it from the ceiling in my room. One night my brother and I were wrestling and he swung a sleeping bag at me as I lay on the floor... It hit the '17 and I watched it fall to the floor and shatter


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

Steve

Looks really great! Nice job and post more pics of it if possible. MP


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Guys! I'll take more What angles you wanna see?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## alex1485 (Feb 13, 2009)

might want to back away a little to get the whole plane in the picture


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

SCWEEEEEEEET!!! love it!


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Very not bad !!

I must have built about a dozen of those over the years, one of my favorite plane kits of all time, I even had the one with the clear hull half.

I still have 2, one of each version in the kit.

Does it still come with the bomb cart and crew members?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes it does, but if you get the "visible version" it comes with a slightly enhanced interior..and more crew members...I discovered that two days after I got it for Christmas....DOH!

Steve


----------



## Nick_Karatzides (Jun 1, 2009)

Big is beautiful


----------

